# 6 Maggio 1976 IL FRIULI RINGRAZIA E NON DIMENTICA



## oro.blu (6 Maggio 2016)

Io c'ero. Cosa resta dei ricordi di una bambina. Un boato, le luci che si spengono, la terra che trema. Poi il silenzio.
Si esce di casa. *Tutti escono in strada nella via.*​Tutti con gli occhi che chiedono, ma silenzio. Si guarda la vicina più anziana, ha passato i novanta. Donna minuta, bianca e curva sotto il peso dell'età e della campagna e con un filo sentenzia:
...è la fine del mondo...


​Ma noi friulani siamo un popolo forte e ci siamo rialzati. Per ricordare e non dimenticare. Fiera di far parte di questo popolo:

http://www.lastampa.it/2016/05/06/i...un-modello-D0xnC3LVV1kYrXJvUHPQxM/pagina.html


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Maggio 2016)

Non avevate nessuno a farvi le new town. Fortunati.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non avevate nessuno a farvi le new town. Fortunati.


Non è fortuna. Non si può avere 30 anni di fortuna. É la mentalità della gente che é diversa. La protezione civile é nata qui in conseguenza a quel sisma.
Non significa che siamo migliori, intendiamoci, solo diversi.

E comunque non ci sarebbe nulla di male sulle new town . Dopo la tragedia del Vajont il paese fu "ricostruito" da un altra parte per i sopravvissuti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non è fortuna. Non si può avere 30 anni di fortuna. É la mentalità della gente che é diversa. La protezione civile é nata qui in conseguenza a quel sisma.
> Non significa che siamo migliori, intendiamoci, solo diversi.
> 
> E comunque non ci sarebbe nulla di male sulle new town . Dopo la tragedia del Vajont il paese fu "ricostruito" da un altra parte per i sopravvissuti.




L'importante è esserne convinti. Clap.


----------



## disincantata (6 Maggio 2016)

Lo ricordo pure io che ero a Milano al 5• piano, casualmente stavo lavando i denti e non capivo cosa stesse succedendo, il lavabo si muoveva leggermente.  Terribile davvero per sentirsi fino a MILANO. Era una bellissima serata. Prima.


----------



## Flavia (6 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non è fortuna. Non si può avere 30 anni di fortuna. É la mentalità della gente che é diversa. La protezione civile é nata qui in conseguenza a quel sisma.
> Non significa che siamo migliori, intendiamoci, solo diversi.
> 
> E comunque non ci sarebbe nulla di male sulle new town . Dopo la tragedia del Vajont il paese fu "ricostruito" da un altra parte per i sopravvissuti.


ho conosciuto dei friulani
persone apparentemente ruvide
ma dal cuore grande


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non è fortuna. Non si può avere 30 anni di fortuna. *É la mentalità della gente che é diversa.* La protezione civile é nata qui in conseguenza a quel sisma.
> Non significa che siamo migliori, intendiamoci, solo diversi.
> 
> E comunque non ci sarebbe nulla di male sulle new town . Dopo la tragedia del Vajont il paese fu "ricostruito" da un altra parte per i sopravvissuti.




Scusa se ci torno su ma da come parli immagino che tu per stabilire che gli aquilani abbiano una mentalità diversa dai friulani devi conoscerli bene e dunque ti chiedo in cosa sono diversi. Illuminami. Immagino anche che tu conosca la realtà delle new town aquilane, come sono a distanza di pochi anni, quanto sono costate,  e immagino tu sappia anche come e perchè sono state operate tante scelte rivelatasi fallimentari e dispendiosissime da subito. Immagino tu non parli a vanvera, dunque ti chiedo di illustrare meglio quanto dici, così tanto per acculturarmi. Non perchè tu sia migliore, s'intende, solo diversa.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusa se ci torno su ma da come parli immagino che tu per stabilire che gli aquilani abbiano una mentalità diversa dai friulani devi conoscerli bene e dunque ti chiedo in cosa sono diversi. Illuminami. Immagino anche che tu conosca la realtà delle new town aquilane, come sono a distanza di pochi anni, quanto sono costate,  e immagino tu sappia anche come e perchè sono state operate tante scelte rivelatasi fallimentari e dispendiosissime da subito. Immagino tu non parli a vanvera, dunque ti chiedo di illustrare meglio quanto dici, così tanto per acculturarmi. Non perchè tu sia migliore, s'intende, solo diversa.


Guarda che sei stata tu per prima a dire che siamo stati fortunati perché non abbiamo avuto gente che ci ha mangiato sopra. 
La fortuna in questi casi esiste veramente ? La fortuna credo possa esistere in un singolo episodi non in 30/40 anni.
Mi sembri piuttosto polemica sul fatto che siamo riusciti a gestire un cataclisma e a ricostruire le nostre città ed imputi tutto alla fortuna. Spiegami tu allora cosa intendevi!


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda che sei stata tu per prima a dire che siamo stati fortunati perché non abbiamo avuto gente che ci ha mangiato sopra.
> La fortuna in questi casi esiste veramente ? La fortuna credo possa esistere in un singolo episodi non in 30/40 anni.
> Mi sembri piuttosto polemica sul fatto che siamo riusciti a gestire un cataclisma e a ricostruire le nostre città ed imputi tutto alla fortuna. Spiegami tu allora cosa intendevi!


No, no, siete stati indubbiamente bravissimi, anche nel prestare aiuto a noi "diversi". Abbiamo molto apprezzato (seriamente).  Solo che tu parli senza sapere un cazzo, per luoghi comuni, e questo mi infastidisce. Niente di che, tranquilla. Vai ad aggiornare il 3d sul giro tette, quello sul numero di trombate quotidiane o sull'ultima impresa culinaria che ti riesce meglio che parlare di cose serie. Adios.


----------



## Flavia (9 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusa se ci torno su ma da come parli immagino che tu per stabilire che gli aquilani abbiano una mentalità diversa dai friulani devi conoscerli bene e dunque ti chiedo in cosa sono diversi. Illuminami. Immagino anche che tu conosca la realtà delle new town aquilane, come sono a distanza di pochi anni, quanto sono costate,  e immagino tu sappia anche come e perchè sono state operate tante scelte rivelatasi fallimentari e dispendiosissime da subito. Immagino tu non parli a vanvera, dunque ti chiedo di illustrare meglio quanto dici, così tanto per acculturarmi. Non perchè tu sia migliore, s'intende, solo diversa.


sai quale è la differenza che emerge
(a mio parere) nelle due tragedie? 
il Friuli proveniva da un vero e proprio genocidio (Vajont)
la nuova classe politica dell'epoca
voleva secondo me riscattarsi
dare un nuovo segnale alla popolazione
purtroppo all'Aquila (ma come in tanti,
altri luoghi da nord a sud della penisola)
mentre ancora il terremoto si faceva sentire
c'era chi al telefono rideva e si fregava le mani
pensando a quanto avrebbe guadagnato....


----------



## oro.blu (9 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No, no, siete stati indubbiamente bravissimi, anche nel prestare aiuto a noi "diversi". Abbiamo molto apprezzato (seriamente).  Solo che tu parli senza sapere un cazzo, per luoghi comuni, e questo mi infastidisce. Niente di che, tranquilla. Vai ad aggiornare il 3d sul giro tette, quello sul numero di trombate quotidiane o sull'ultima impresa culinaria che ti riesce meglio che parlare di cose serie. Adios.


Certo solo tu sei culturalmente elevata e conosci bene di quello che parli per questo dici che siamo fortunati. Io non ho offeso nessuno. Tantomeno gli aquilani. Nell'articolo che ho linkato si fa riferimento a tutti i terremoti.
Io sarò anche ignorante ma non farmi passare per stupida per piacere.

Visto che parli per eserti documentata perché non spieghi tu i motivi della nostra fortuna


----------



## bettypage (9 Maggio 2016)

Siete pur sempre una regione a statuto speciale però.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Siete pur sempre una regione a statuto speciale però.


Vedi sotto é partito


----------



## oro.blu (10 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Siete pur sempre una regione a statuto speciale però.


É vero, anche la Sicilia lo é. 
Credo che sia stato frainteso il significato di cultura ( cit. Wikipedia Oggi si può dare una definizione generale di cultura, intendendola come un sistema di saperi, opinioni, credenze, costumi e comportamenti che caratterizzano un gruppo umano particolare; un'eredità storica che nel suo insieme definisce i rapporti all'interno di quel gruppo sociale e quelli con il mondo esterno. In breve per cultura si intende il "sapere" generale di un individuo.)

Questo fa si che un popolo e i suoi governanti prendano della decisioni che per altri sono incompatibili o incomprensibili.
É non sta nella bontà o nella cattiveria della gente o nel intelligenza o nella stupidità. Fanno quello che per la loro eredità storica sembra corretto.

É vero che oggi con il rimescolamento di culture e sapere non dovrebbe succedere, ma non è nemmeno facile sradicare certi comportamenti radicati nel territorio.

Mary parla di fortuna, poi mi inveisce contro dicendo che parlo per luoghi comuni e sentito dire senza essermi informata? Come se la fortuna fosse una conoscenza profonda dei fatti e della situazioni che hanno portato il Friuli a chiudere i finanziamenti pubblici ( 10 anni fa) per il terremoto e tutte le altre regioni no ( compreso il terremoto del Belice avvenuto ben prima del Friuli).

Non contenta mi da della sciacquetta che da parlare solo di tette e cucina. Al di là del fatto che detta in altri termini non la vedo neppure in maniera spregevole, é il tono da persone " superiore " con il quale lo dice che mi infastidisce.

Io sono consapevole di essere ignorante in molte cose. Ma non mi permetterei mai di offendere
L'offesa é una forma di difesa verso i propri limiti.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusa se ci torno su ma da come parli immagino che tu per stabilire che gli aquilani abbiano una mentalità diversa dai friulani devi conoscerli bene e dunque ti chiedo in cosa sono diversi. Illuminami. Immagino anche che tu conosca la realtà delle new town aquilane, come sono a distanza di pochi anni, quanto sono costate,  e immagino tu sappia anche come e perchè sono state operate tante scelte rivelatasi fallimentari e dispendiosissime da subito. Immagino tu non parli a vanvera, dunque ti chiedo di illustrare meglio quanto dici, così tanto per acculturarmi. Non perchè tu sia migliore, s'intende, solo diversa.


Ovvio che sono diversi,in Friuli dopo pochi giorni tutto funzionava,e lo stesso quando il disastro tocco' a noi.
Nel Modenese le aziende risorgevano in fretta,faceva impressione girare per quelle zone.


----------



## bettypage (10 Maggio 2016)

Sento puzza di razzismo


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2016)

I dati di fatto non sono razzismo, è razzismo trovare spiegazioni alle diverse evoluzioni di fatti simili.
Voglio dire che è noto che la maggior parte dei carcerati proviene dalle classi sociali povere. È un fatto. Decidere che chi è povero è tale perché è cattivo è razzismo.
Il terremoto è un evento tragico che porta le popolazioni colpite a reazioni diverse in base a molteplici elementi. Se solo la popolazione residente è giovane certamente reagirà in modo diverso da una popolazione anziana. Una popolazione che svolge attività che possono essere ripristinate avrà possibilità diverse da chi vive in zona dove le attività sono diverse.
Quanto è accaduto per il terremoto di Abruzzo non è mai successo prima.
Alla popolazione è stato impedito di accedere alle zone terremotate e di procedere alla ricostruzione. Ci sono state le manifestazioni delle carriole per protestare contro questa decisione! Il progetto C.A.S.E. ha disgregato le comunità, disperdendo la popolazione. I processi per le orrende speculazioni sono in corso.
Si può essere orgogliosi di avere ben agito senza paragonarsi ad altri, che si sono trovati in ben altre situazioni.


----------



## bettypage (10 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I dati di fatto non sono razzismo, è razzismo trovare spiegazioni alle diverse evoluzioni di fatti simili.
> Voglio dire che è noto che la maggior parte dei carcerati proviene dalle classi sociali povere. È un fatto. Decidere che chi è povero è tale perché è cattivo è razzismo.
> Il terremoto è un evento tragico che porta le popolazioni colpite a reazioni diverse in base a molteplici elementi. Se solo la popolazione residente è giovane certamente reagirà in modo diverso da una popolazione anziana. Una popolazione che svolge attività che possono essere ripristinate avrà possibilità diverse da chi vive in zona dove le attività sono diverse.
> Quanto è accaduto per il terremoto di Abruzzo non è mai successo prima.
> ...


Il ricco in carcere non ci va perché può permettersi l avvocato giusto. 
Oro parla di mentalità diversa che io leggo tra le righe migliore. E allora andrebbe ricordato che quella diga fu erroneamente e consapevolmente mal progettata. Per me le persone sono più o meno le stesse, cambiano i contesti che spesso sono frutto di strategie politiche.


----------



## disincantata (10 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il ricco in carcere non ci va perché può permettersi l avvocato giusto.
> Oro parla di mentalità diversa che io leggo tra le righe migliore. E allora andrebbe ricordato che quella diga fu erroneamente e consapevolmente mal progettata. Per me le persone sono più o meno le stesse, cambiano i contesti che spesso sono frutto di strategie politiche.



Di che diga parli?

IL terremoto in Friuli non e' avvenuto per una diga.

IL Vajont? ????


----------



## bettypage (10 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Di che diga parli?
> 
> IL terremoto in Friuli non e' avvenuto per una diga.
> 
> IL Vajont? ????


La tragedia, dopo numerosi dibattimenti, processi e opere di letteratura, può ricondursi alla negligenza dei progettisti e alla SADE, ente gestore dell'opera fino alla nazionalizzazione, i quali occultarono e coprirono la non idoneità dei versanti del bacino; dopo la costruzione della diga fu scoperto che essi infatti avevano caratteristiche morfologiche tali da non renderle adatte a un serbatoio idroelettrico, a causa della incoerenza e alla fragilità dei versanti del Monte Toc. Nel corso degli anni l'ente gestore e i loro dirigenti, pur a conoscenza della pericolosità peraltro supposta inferiore a quella effettivamente rivelatasi, coprirono con dolosità i dati a loro conoscenza, con beneplacito di vari enti a carattere locale e nazionale, dai piccoli comuni interessati fino al Ministero dei Lavori Pubblici. Cit. Wiki


----------



## Nicka (10 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> La tragedia, dopo numerosi dibattimenti, processi e opere di letteratura, può ricondursi alla negligenza dei progettisti e alla SADE, ente gestore dell'opera fino alla nazionalizzazione, i quali occultarono e coprirono la non idoneità dei versanti del bacino; dopo la costruzione della diga fu scoperto che essi infatti avevano caratteristiche morfologiche tali da non renderle adatte a un serbatoio idroelettrico, a causa della incoerenza e alla fragilità dei versanti del Monte Toc. Nel corso degli anni l'ente gestore e i loro dirigenti, pur a conoscenza della pericolosità peraltro supposta inferiore a quella effettivamente rivelatasi, coprirono con dolosità i dati a loro conoscenza, con beneplacito di vari enti a carattere locale e nazionale, dai piccoli comuni interessati fino al Ministero dei Lavori Pubblici. Cit. Wiki


Il Vajont è stato uno scandalo, oltre che una tragedia annunciata.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2016)

Sono eventi separati da 15 anni.


----------



## ologramma (10 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il Vajont è stato uno scandalo, oltre che una tragedia annunciata.


visitato il luogo , da sopra la diga è impressionante il salto dell'acqua che ha fatto povera gente .


----------



## ologramma (10 Maggio 2016)

per concludere grazie a quella disgrazia che si è avuto il bum della zona con sgravi fiscali e altre agevolazioni , mi ha sorpreso un cartello quando ho visitato un paesetto di circa 100 anime , c'era un cartello con su scritto cercasi personale vicino al cancello di una fabbrica di mobili dove erano dislocati un sacco di capannoni e mi sono chiesto ma è ppossibile che s'impiantino fabbriche dove la manodopera non c'è?


----------



## bettypage (10 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono eventi separati da 15 anni.


Hai ragione. Non avevo letto le date. Oro parla del terremoto


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanto è accaduto per il terremoto di Abruzzo non è mai successo prima.
> Alla popolazione è stato impedito di accedere alle zone terremotate e di procedere alla ricostruzione. Ci sono state le manifestazioni delle carriole per protestare contro questa decisione! Il progetto C.A.S.E. ha disgregato le comunità, disperdendo la popolazione. I processi per le orrende speculazioni sono in corso.
> Si può essere orgogliosi di avere ben agito senza paragonarsi ad altri, che si sono trovati in ben altre situazioni.



Parlare di "diversità" d'indole, ammesso e non concesso che abbia un senso, è un mero esercizio inutilmente dialettico visto che le differenze a monte dei vari eventi sono abissali, quasi imparagonabili, e in ogni caso i comportamenti delle popolazioni a seconda che siano coinvolte direttamente o meno nella ricostruzione sono anch'essi diversi. In ogni parte del mondo chi non vorrebbe, se messo nelle condizioni di farlo, in seguito ad una catastrofe ricostruire la propria abitazione e darsi da fare per il proprio territorio? Le scelte politiche-economiche etc operate per il Friuli si inseriscono in un contesto in cui è stato possibile consentire il controllo dal basso dando così la possibilità (e i mezzi e il potere decisionale)  ai cittadini di ricostruire. Non con pochi soldi pubblici, che tra fondi regionali, nazionali e internazioni sono stati erogati qualcosa come 35 miliardi di lire, circa il 3500% in più rispetto a quanto stanziato; utilizzati benissimo, certo, grazie soprattutto al fatto che Zamberletti all'epoca (mi pare su decisione di Moro) ignorò qualsiasi organizzazione dando il denaro direttamente ai sindaci. Un'erogazione di fondi così massiccia oggi è impensabile per tante ragioni; c'è una (due?) generazione di mezzo fra i due eventi ed è cambiata la fattura dei governanti e dei loro delegati che specie in Abruzzo hanno messo in essere misure strategiche ed operative piombate sulla testa del cittadino senza possibilità di replica. 
Poi si potrebbe parlare del fatto che nel nord est era presente in grandi forze l'esercito,  che era un'area strategica per la NATO, che l'Italia all'epoca era la 5° potenza economica mondiale e che aveva tanti mezzi etc etc, quindi si, oro, siete stati bravi, non *più* bravi di altri nè diversi.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il ricco in carcere non ci va perché può permettersi l avvocato giusto.
> Oro parla di mentalità diversa che io leggo tra le righe migliore. E allora andrebbe ricordato che quella diga fu erroneamente e consapevolmente mal progettata. Per me le persone sono più o meno le stesse, cambiano i contesti che spesso sono frutto di strategie politiche.


Mi dispiace ma ho specificato che non è migliore.
Per molti vostri aspetti preferirei essere del sud. Non esiste il migliore. Ma pensate quello che volete.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Parlare di "diversità" d'indole, ammesso e non concesso che abbia un senso, è un mero esercizio inutilmente dialettico visto che le differenze a monte dei vari eventi sono abissali, quasi imparagonabili, e in ogni caso i comportamenti delle popolazioni a seconda che siano coinvolte direttamente o meno nella ricostruzione sono anch'essi diversi. In ogni parte del mondo chi non vorrebbe, se messo nelle condizioni di farlo, in seguito ad una catastrofe ricostruire la propria abitazione e darsi da fare per il proprio territorio? Le scelte politiche-economiche etc operate per il Friuli si inseriscono in un contesto in cui è stato possibile consentire il controllo dal basso dando così la possibilità (e i mezzi e il potere decisionale)  ai cittadini di ricostruire. Non con pochi soldi pubblici, che tra fondi regionali, nazionali e internazioni sono stati erogati qualcosa come 35 miliardi di lire, circa il 3500% in più rispetto a quanto stanziato; utilizzati benissimo, certo, grazie soprattutto al fatto che Zamberletti all'epoca (mi pare su decisione di Moro) ignorò qualsiasi organizzazione dando il denaro direttamente ai sindaci. Un'erogazione di fondi così massiccia oggi è impensabile per tante ragioni; c'è una (due?) generazione di mezzo fra i due eventi ed è cambiata la fattura dei governanti e dei loro delegati che specie in Abruzzo hanno messo in essere misure strategiche ed operative piombate sulla testa del cittadino senza possibilità di replica.
> Poi si potrebbe parlare del fatto che nel nord est era presente in grandi forze l'esercito,  che era un'area strategica per la NATO, che l'Italia all'epoca era la 5° potenza economica mondiale e che aveva tanti mezzi etc etc, quindi si, oro, siete stati bravi, non *più* bravi di altri nè diversi.


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2016)

Dipende anche dalla presenza o meno della criminalità organizzata... per la ricostruzione dopo il terremoto dell'Irpinia, furono stanziati negli anni decine di migliaia di miliardi (quasi 50mila), e la Camorra con la gestione degli appalti ci ha nuotato. Ovviamente con la connivenza dei politici locali.


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Parlare di "diversità" d'indole, ammesso e non concesso che abbia un senso, è un mero esercizio inutilmente dialettico visto che le differenze a monte dei vari eventi sono abissali, quasi imparagonabili, e in ogni caso i comportamenti delle popolazioni a seconda che siano coinvolte direttamente o meno nella ricostruzione sono anch'essi diversi. In ogni parte del mondo chi non vorrebbe, se messo nelle condizioni di farlo, in seguito ad una catastrofe ricostruire la propria abitazione e darsi da fare per il proprio territorio? Le scelte politiche-economiche etc operate per il Friuli si inseriscono in un contesto in cui è stato possibile consentire il controllo dal basso dando così la possibilità (e i mezzi e il potere decisionale)  ai cittadini di ricostruire. Non con pochi soldi pubblici, che tra fondi regionali, nazionali e internazioni sono stati erogati qualcosa come 35 miliardi di lire, circa il 3500% in più rispetto a quanto stanziato; utilizzati benissimo, certo, grazie soprattutto al fatto che Zamberletti all'epoca (mi pare su decisione di Moro) ignorò qualsiasi organizzazione dando il denaro direttamente ai sindaci. Un'erogazione di fondi così massiccia oggi è impensabile per tante ragioni; c'è una (due?) generazione di mezzo fra i due eventi ed è cambiata la fattura dei governanti e dei loro delegati che specie in Abruzzo hanno messo in essere misure strategiche ed operative piombate sulla testa del cittadino senza possibilità di replica.
> *Poi si potrebbe parlare del fatto che nel nord est era presente in grandi forze l'esercito,  che era un'area strategica per la NATO, che l'Italia all'epoca era la 5° potenza economica mondiale e che aveva tanti mezzi etc etc, quindi si, oro, siete stati bravi, non più bravi di altri nè diversi*.


Personalmente vedo più razzismo o finto buonismo in chi - come te - non vede diversità, o anche vuole negare a tutti i costi che qualcuno (e non dico neanche chi... non mi interessa, perché appunto, non è razzismo) possa essere - o essere stato - per molti fattori ANCHE CARATTERIALI E/O "DI INDOLE" E/O AMBIENTALI IN SENSO PIU' LATO, più bravo o svelto, o autonomo di chi.


----------



## ologramma (10 Maggio 2016)

mi sono trovato ha veder le zone ricostruite nel centro italia e conosco persone che vi hanno lavorato , i soldi sono caduti a pioggia non so quanti ma tanti , solo che le case ricostruite molte sono state fatte male , detto da amici che vi hanno lavorato, per cui la colpa e di chi dirige e controlla che non lo fa e perchè?
Per fare i lavori con meno soldi e più guadagno cosa che non credo sia avvenuta in Friuli, li ci sono persone serie, da noi clientelismo e burocrazia la fanno da padroni, mi dispiace basta vedere i servizi in tv di come sono state costruite .


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi sono trovato ha veder le zone ricostruite nel centro italia e conosco persone che vi hanno lavorato , i soldi sono caduti a pioggia non so quanti ma tanti , solo che le case ricostruite molte sono state fatte male , detto da amici che vi hanno lavorato, per cui *la colpa e di chi dirige e controlla *che non lo fa e perchè?
> Per fare i lavori con meno soldi e più guadagno cosa che non credo sia avvenuta in Friuli, li ci sono persone serie, da noi clientelismo e burocrazia la fanno da padroni, mi dispiace basta vedere i servizi in tv di come sono state costruite .


Bravo. E resta il fatto che - mi spiace dirlo- "chi dirige e controlla" non è una sorta di "deus ex machina" rispetto alla popolazione.

Come non è un caso se certe zone sono più "soggette" di altre alla criminalità organizzata, per tornare al discorso di Nobody.

Se poi uno lo vuole negare, per dire che "siamo tutti, in tutto, bravi uguali", vabbuò.... saremo politicamente corretti, ma razzisti vestiti di quel "politicamente corretto" che diventa fin stucchevole, a mio modo di vedere le cose. 

Purtroppo siamo nel Paese e nella cultura dove diventa persino sconveniente dire che i friulani hanno gestito meglio la questione terremoto, rispetto agli aquilani.  Senza trovare - almeno - mille giustificazioni.

Quasi che il razzismo fosse riconoscere uno migliore dell'altro (poi i campi son tanti, eh, quindi l'altro sarà migliore in altro...) e non disprezzare (anche mediante diffidenza) chi - in un dato campo - può e deve migliorare, magari prendendo ad esempio.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2016)

Ma farsi la guerra tra vittime è lo sport nazionale?
Agli abruzzesi non  ribolle il sangue per il controllo del territorio lasciato alla camorra in Campania? E ai friulani non viene da piangere per lo scempio fatto in Abruzzo?
Oppure bisogna continuare a dire che si sono dati da fare meglio gli alluvionati del Veneto a confronto di quelli del Piemonte?
E basta!


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma farsi la guerra tra vittime è lo sport nazionale?
> Agli abruzzesi non  ribolle il sangue per il controllo del territorio lasciato alla camorra in Campania? E ai friulani non viene da piangere per lo scempio fatto in Abruzzo?
> Oppure bisogna continuare a dire che si sono dati da fare meglio gli alluvionati del Veneto a confronto di quelli del Piemonte?
> E basta!


Il merito del discorso, non è guerra, almeno... per me è confronto


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bravo. E resta il fatto che - mi spiace dirlo- "chi dirige e controlla" non è una sorta di "deus ex machina" rispetto alla popolazione.
> 
> Come non è un caso se certe zone sono più "soggette" di altre alla criminalità organizzata, per tornare al discorso di Nobody.
> 
> ...


Si può anche nati dopo il 76 e non sapere come è andata in Friuli, ma cosa è successo in Abruzzo è cosa di pochi anni fa con processi in corso eh!


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può anche nati dopo il 76 e non sapere come è andata in Friuli, ma cosa è successo in Abruzzo è cosa di pochi anni fa con processi in corso eh!



Sicuramente. Del resto, anche essere nati prima del 76 non credo porti una maggiore o determinante conoscenza dei fatti. Ci si basa su fatti e statistiche. Sennò potremmo parlare solo di cose vissute direttamente.

A mio avviso l'importante è non disprezzare, a prescindere. Poi sul resto non credo sia offensivo discutere, magari allontanando anche certi preconcetti. Tipo quello che siamo (perché dobbiamo esserlo) tutti, in tutto, bravi uguali.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Del resto, anche essere nati prima del 76 non credo porti una maggiore o determinante conoscenza dei fatti. Ci si basa su fatti e statistiche. Sennò potremmo parlare solo di cose vissute direttamente.
> 
> A mio avviso l'importante è non disprezzare, a prescindere. Poi sul resto non credo sia offensivo discutere, magari allontanando anche certi preconcetti. Tipo quello che siamo (perché dobbiamo esserlo) tutti, in tutto, bravi uguali.


Ma sono proprio le categorie bravo/non bravo che trovo assurde.

Sono situazioni non paragonabili e di cui tutti dovremmo farci carico. Se no che nazione siamo?
Il vicino che ha perso il lavoro è fesso, incapace, incauto e noi bravi perché l'abbiamo ancora?
Davvero non capisco una valutazione così sterile.


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta,

Sul fatto che vi siano situazioni di cui farsi TUTTI carico, non posso che concordare. E vale anche al di fuori dell'ambito nazionale. Va da sé che - e questo mi pare logico - chi si "fa carico" in primis di una disgrazia è chi ne è direttamente coinvolto. 

Il vicino non è (necessariamente) fesso, e noi bravi. Non a caso le statistiche e i dati si raccolgono su una molteplicità di fattori, mica sul caso singolo. E servono proprio ad evidenziare cosa può essere migliorato. Dopo di che: è vero che esistono fattori di differenziazione (uno su tutti, l'epoca storica). Però io non arriverei a dire che - siccome vi sono fattori diversi - le situazioni sono imparagonabili. 

Cosa ne pensi, ad esempio, del grafico postato da oro? 




oro.blu ha detto:


> View attachment 11619


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Parlare di "diversità" d'indole, ammesso e non concesso che abbia un senso, è un mero esercizio inutilmente dialettico visto che le differenze a monte dei vari eventi sono abissali, quasi imparagonabili, e in ogni caso i comportamenti delle popolazioni a seconda che siano coinvolte direttamente o meno nella ricostruzione sono anch'essi diversi. In ogni parte del mondo chi non vorrebbe, se messo nelle condizioni di farlo, in seguito ad una catastrofe ricostruire la propria abitazione e darsi da fare per il proprio territorio? Le scelte politiche-economiche etc operate per il Friuli si inseriscono in un contesto in cui è stato possibile consentire il controllo dal basso dando così la possibilità (e i mezzi e il potere decisionale)  ai cittadini di ricostruire. Non con pochi soldi pubblici, che tra fondi regionali, nazionali e internazioni sono stati erogati qualcosa come 35 miliardi di lire, circa il 3500% in più rispetto a quanto stanziato; utilizzati benissimo, certo, grazie soprattutto al fatto che Zamberletti all'epoca (mi pare su decisione di Moro) ignorò qualsiasi organizzazione dando il denaro direttamente ai sindaci. Un'erogazione di fondi così massiccia oggi è impensabile per tante ragioni; c'è una (due?) generazione di mezzo fra i due eventi ed è cambiata la fattura dei governanti e dei loro delegati che specie in Abruzzo hanno messo in essere misure strategiche ed operative piombate sulla testa del cittadino senza possibilità di replica.
> Poi si potrebbe parlare del fatto che nel nord est era presente in grandi forze l'esercito,  che era un'area strategica per la NATO, *che l'Italia all'epoca era la 5° potenza economica mondiale e che aveva tanti mezzi etc etc*, quindi si, oro, siete stati bravi, non *più* bravi di altri nè diversi.


Veramente, per quel poco che so di economia, gli effetti economici negativi di una catastrofe naturale sono ben maggiori in un contesto di crescita economica, rispetto ad uno di crisi. Per svariati aspetti, che vanno dalla (più facile) allocazione di forze lavoro in un contesto di crisi, a tassi di interesse più bassi, al reperimento (più agevole ed agevolato) delle materie prime.

Ma magari sbaglio.


----------



## kikko64 (10 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> sai quale è la differenza che emerge
> (a mio parere) nelle due tragedie?
> *il Friuli proveniva da un vero e proprio genocidio (Vajont)*
> ... omissis


Giusto per correttezza : la diga del Vajont come pure i comuni di Erto e Casso sono effettivamente i Friuli (provincia di Pordenone) ma la maggior parte delle vittime vivevano a valle della diga, *nel Veneto*, nella valle del Piave dove vennero rasi al suolo i paesi di Longarone, Pirago, Maè, Villanova, Rivaltae e profondamente danneggiati gli abitati di Codissago, Castellavazzo, Fortogna, Dogna e Provagna.
Mio padre, all'epoca giovane medico di pronto soccorso, si offrì volontario ed andò a Longarone con un camion militare per portare soccorso ai (pochi) sopravvissuti.
Nel 1976 io avevo 12 anni ... ricordo benissimo la scossa ... abitavo a poco più di 100 km dall'epicentro ma i piatti caddero dalle mensole ed i quadri si staccarono dalle pareti ... ricordo il giorno dopo mio padre partire per il friuli ... disse che il posto di un medico era lì ...


----------



## oro.blu (10 Maggio 2016)

La mia non voleva comunque essere una provocazione su chi fosse o meno più bravo. Ho postato un articolo che riporta dati di come sono stati gestiti i fondi stanziati è ho detto che sono fiera di far parte del Friuli. Qualcuno ci ha visto razzismo altri fortuna. Mi è stato dato dell'ignorante e altro, ma sono cose che mi toccano poco. 
Io so di non essere razzista e so di non essere ignorante. Sono fiera di essere Italiana perché un paese come il nostro, con la storia e l'arte come la nostra non ha paragone in nessun altro posto. Mi piace pensare all'Italia come Giovanotti cita 
"Questo è l'ombelico del mondo è qui che c'è il pozzo dell'immaginazione dove convergono le esperienze e si trasformano in espressione dove la vita si fa preziosa e il nostro amore diventa azioni dove le regole non esistono 
[FONT=zonapro, zonaproblod]esistono solo le eccezioni"[/FONT]

E sono fiera di essere Friulana, perché nata in questa terra, perché ne conosco la gente e le usanze, credo che se fossi nata in Abruzzo sari fiera di quella terra. 
Mi dispiace che la gente veda il razzismo nel essere fieri della propria identità e nelle cose belle che possono nascere dalla propria terra e da chi la abita.
Essere diversi per cultura non è un peccato, uno smacco, un onta è un pregio che arricchisce gli animi.


----------



## kikko64 (10 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> La mia non voleva comunque essere una provocazione su chi fosse o meno più bravo. Ho postato un articolo che riporta dati di come sono stati gestiti i fondi stanziati è ho detto che sono fiera di far parte del Friuli. Qualcuno ci ha visto razzismo altri fortuna. Mi è stato dato dell'ignorante e altro, ma sono cose che mi toccano poco.
> Io so di non essere razzista e so di non essere ignorante. Sono fiera di essere Italiana perché un paese come il nostro, con la storia e l'arte come la nostra non ha paragone in nessun altro posto. Mi piace pensare all'Italia come Giovanotti cita
> *"Questo è l'ombelico del mondo è qui che c'è il pozzo dell'immaginazione dove convergono le esperienze e si trasformano in espressione dove la vita si fa preziosa e il nostro amore diventa azioni dove le regole non esistono
> esistono solo le eccezioni"*
> ...


Sempre per correttezza : Jovanotti nella canzone "L'ombelico del mondo" si ispira all'Africa non all'Italia.


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma ho specificato che non è migliore.
> Per molti *vostri *aspetti preferirei essere del sud. Non esiste il migliore. Ma pensate quello che volete.


Non hai risposto alla mia domanda sul cosa intenda tu per diversità; anzi l'hai fatto parzialmente con quel "vostri". Ma vostri, nostri, di chi? Non siamo un unico popolo? Non pensi che se all'aquilano fossero stati dati 300.000 euro direttamente li avrebbe usati anche lui per ricostruirsi la casa o immagini che se li giocasse alle macchinette? E non puoi sapere se il friulano invece non li avesse ricevuti ora non starebbe ancora numerando le pietre per rimetterle, come ha realmente fatto, esattamente dove erano prima del sisma. Io sto solo dicendo che per me non c'è diversità d'indole o di mentalità, come invece tu sostieni, ma che le varie situazioni catastrofiche che si sono succedute nel nostro Paese sono infinitamente diverse tra loro per tantissime ragioni, alcune delle quali te le ho enunciate, determinando flussi comportamentali imparagonabili tra loro; perciò trovo strisciante e subdolo quel tuo  





> É la mentalità della gente che é diversa


, capisci? 

Cosa ci sia di razzista al contrario o di buonista o di forzatamente e politicamente corretto nel non essere d'accordo con quello che dici non si capisce.

Riguardo il grafico c'è solo da dire che appunto è solo un grafico in cui tu puoi leggere quello che vuoi, limitandoti a quello e ignorando la montagna di altre considerazioni che ci sono dietro e che hanno portato a quel risultato. Ognuno si fa i film che vuole, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sempre per correttezza : Jovanotti nella canzone "L'ombelico del mondo" si ispira all'Africa non all'Italia.


Per correttezza Jovanotti si scrive con la J. Vabbè, ma non stiamo a guardà al capello.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non hai risposto alla mia domanda sul cosa intenda tu per diversità; anzi l'hai fatto parzialmente con quel "vostri". Ma vostri, nostri, di chi? Non siamo un unico popolo? Non pensi che se all'aquilano fossero stati dati 300.000 euro direttamente li avrebbe usati anche lui per ricostruirsi la casa o immagini che se li giocasse alle macchinette? E non puoi sapere se il friulano invece non li avesse ricevuti ora non starebbe ancora numerando le pietre per rimetterle, come ha realmente fatto, esattamente dove erano prima del sisma. Io sto solo dicendo che per me non c'è diversità d'indole o di mentalità, come invece tu sostieni, ma che le varie situazioni catastrofiche che si sono succedute nel nostro Paese sono infinitamente diverse tra loro per tantissime ragioni, alcune delle quali te le ho enunciate, determinando flussi comportamentali imparagonabili tra loro; perciò trovo strisciante e subdolo quel tuo  , capisci?
> 
> Cosa ci sia di razzista al contrario o di buonista o di forzatamente e politicamente corretto nel non essere d'accordo con quello che dici non si capisce.
> 
> Riguardo il grafico c'è solo da dire che appunto è solo un grafico in cui tu puoi leggere quello che vuoi, limitandoti a quello e ignorando la montagna di altre considerazioni che ci sono dietro e che hanno portato a quel risultato. Ognuno si fa i film che vuole, ci mancherebbe.


Ma secondo te i friulani hanno avuto veramente i 300.000 euro in mano?  E se è per questo nemmeno tu hai spiegato cosa intendi per fortuna.
I friulani hanno un forte senso della "proprietà", sicuramente parte dei finanziamenti sono stati dati ma più verosimilmente i friulani hanno dilapidato il loro conto in banca per risistemarsi la casa prima che arrivasse anche solo un centesimo nelle loro tasche.
Per quanto riguarda il razzismo, la storia non l'ho tirata fuori io.
E per quanto tu ne dica, si l'Italia è un unico paese, ma non lo è sempre stato. E come se fra cento anni dicessimo di essere uguali ai tedeschi o ai rumeni, perché facciamo tutti parti dell'unione europea. Non è così.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sempre per correttezza : Jovanotti nella canzone "L'ombelico del mondo" si ispira all'Africa non all'Italia.


certo. Mi piace pensare a quel verso come si riferisse a noi



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per correttezza Jovanotti si scrive con la J. Vabbè, ma non stiamo a guardà al capello.


Certo, ho sbagliato...per correttezza, vedo che anche se scrivi il contrario ti piace mettere i puntini sulle i.........


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma secondo te i friulani hanno avuto veramente i 300.000 euro in mano?  E se è per questo nemmeno tu hai spiegato cosa intendi per fortuna.
> I friulani hanno un forte senso della "proprietà", sicuramente parte dei finanziamenti sono stati dati ma più verosimilmente i friulani hanno dilapidato il loro conto in banca per risistemarsi la casa prima che arrivasse anche solo un centesimo nelle loro tasche.
> Per quanto riguarda il razzismo, la storia non l'ho tirata fuori io.
> E per quanto tu ne dica, *si l'Italia è un unico paese, ma non lo è sempre stato*. E come se fra cento anni dicessimo di essere uguali ai tedeschi o ai rumeni, perché facciamo tutti parti dell'unione europea. Non è così.


Per dirla tutta, non lo è mai stato e non è uno stato.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Veramente, per quel poco che so di economia, gli effetti economici negativi di una catastrofe naturale sono ben maggiori in un contesto di crescita economica, rispetto ad uno di crisi. Per svariati aspetti, che vanno dalla (più facile) allocazione di forze lavoro in un contesto di crisi, a tassi di interesse più bassi, al reperimento (più agevole ed agevolato) delle materie prime.
> 
> Ma magari sbaglio.


Non mi intendo di economia, ma penso che contino i soldi pubblici disponibili da spendere, in quel dato momento. Ora che siamo legati al rapporto debito/pil meglio va l'economia più il rapporto scende, e più soldi pubblici disponibili ci sono per opere di ricostruzione.


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Maggio 2016)

*De coccio*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma secondo te i friulani hanno avuto veramente i 300.000 euro in mano?*  E se è per questo nemmeno tu hai spiegato cosa intendi per fortuna.*
> I friulani hanno un forte senso della "proprietà", sicuramente parte dei finanziamenti sono stati dati ma più verosimilmente i friulani hanno dilapidato il loro conto in banca per risistemarsi la casa prima che arrivasse anche solo un centesimo nelle loro tasche.
> Per quanto riguarda il razzismo, la storia non l'ho tirata fuori io.
> E per quanto tu ne dica, si l'Italia è un unico paese, ma non lo è sempre stato. E come se fra cento anni dicessimo di essere uguali ai tedeschi o ai rumeni, perché facciamo tutti parti dell'unione europea. Non è così.



Oro, te lo sto dicendo dal mio primo post cosa intendo per "fortuna": una serie di condizioni, chiamiamole così, che hanno reso possibile il "modello Friuli" tra l'altro mai replicato. Sempre senza nulla togliere all'operosità dei friulani. Gli eccellenti risultati ottenuti in Friuli, è noto a chiunque sia un minimo informato, sono stati possibili grazie soprattutto ai poteri conferiti agli enti locali e ai finanziamenti erogati direttamente ai danneggiati, il tutto consentito dal clima politico dell'epoca che ha reso possibili scelte coraggiose, improponibili oggi, tipo l'esproprio generalizzato di certe aree urbane ai fini di un'utilità collettiva. 
Quando il vice presidente degli USA venne in Friuli dopo il terremoto si stupì che si volesse ricostruire su quei crostoni di montagna e propose di trasferire le popolazioni altrove edificando nuovi nuclei abitativi etc etc; il fatto che la gestione del tutto fosse stata affidata agli enti locali che ovviamente, d'accordo con i comitati dei terremotati decise diversamente, fece in modo di farlo tornare da dove era venuto con le sue belle idee di new town intatte nel bagaglio a mano (lasciando in loco i milioni di dollari raccolti dalle comunità italiane in America). Per L'Aquila purtroppo, notoriamente, non è andata così. La ditta B&B ha provveduto a realizzare ben altro,  spendendo cifre ben superiori a quelle necessarie (puoi immaginare come mai?) per risultati raccapriccianti (non scendo nel merito perchè sarebbe troppo lungo, ti basti pensare che a distanza di pochi anni le abitazioni costruite col progetto C.A.S.E. non si reggono in piedi). E tutto ciò non avviene perchè gli aquilani hanno una diversa mentalità, lo capisci? Cazzo.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Oro, te lo sto dicendo dal mio primo post cosa intendo per "fortuna": una serie di condizioni, chiamiamole così, che hanno reso possibile il "modello Friuli" tra l'altro mai replicato. Sempre senza nulla togliere all'operosità dei friulani. Gli eccellenti risultati ottenuti in Friuli, è noto a chiunque sia un minimo informato, sono stati possibili grazie soprattutto ai poteri conferiti agli enti locali e ai finanziamenti erogati direttamente ai danneggiati, il tutto consentito dal clima politico dell'epoca che ha reso possibili scelte coraggiose, improponibili oggi, tipo l'esproprio generalizzato di certe aree urbane ai fini di un'utilità collettiva.
> Quando il vice presidente degli USA venne in Friuli dopo il terremoto si stupì che si volesse ricostruire su quei crostoni di montagna e propose di trasferire le popolazioni altrove edificando nuovi nuclei abitativi etc etc; il fatto che la gestione del tutto fosse stata affidata agli enti locali che ovviamente, d'accordo con i comitati dei terremotati decise diversamente, fece in modo di farlo tornare da dove era venuto con le sue belle idee di new town intatte nel bagaglio a mano (lasciando in loco i milioni di dollari raccolti dalle comunità italiane in America). Per L'Aquila purtroppo, notoriamente, non è andata così. La ditta B&B ha provveduto a realizzare ben altro,  spendendo cifre ben superiori a quelle necessarie (puoi immaginare come mai?) per risultati raccapriccianti (non scendo nel merito perchè sarebbe troppo lungo, ti basti pensare che a distanza di pochi anni le abitazioni costruite col progetto C.A.S.E. non si reggono in piedi). E tutto ciò non avviene perchè gli aquilani hanno una diversa mentalità, lo capisci? Cazzo.



Va bene, siamo stati F O R T U N A T I....
Meno male che sono nata in Friuli, che culo che ho avuto a diplomarmi nel secondo istituto tecnico d'Italia, a no, quella volta ho portato un dolce e ho fatto vedere le tette. Perché qui in friuli se non ti aiuta la FORTUNA si può sempre contare su certe doti, sai com'è


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Va bene, siamo stati F O R T U N A T I....
> Meno male che sono nata in Friuli, che culo che ho avuto a diplomarmi nel secondo istituto tecnico d'Italia, a no, quella volta ho portato un dolce e ho fatto vedere le tette. Perché qui in friuli se non ti aiuta la FORTUNA si può sempre contare su certe doti, sai com'è


E con ciò hai fugato pure l'ultimo dubbio residuo che mi spingeva a risponderti. 

Per sentirmi una persona migliore già leggevo i messaggi dell'ex amante del marito e i post di Salvini, ma tant'è, tutto fa brodo.


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non mi intendo di economia, ma penso che contino i soldi pubblici disponibili da spendere, in quel dato momento. Ora che siamo legati al rapporto debito/pil meglio va l'economia più il rapporto scende, e più soldi pubblici disponibili ci sono per opere di ricostruzione.



Guarda, per quel poco che so è un discorso vero solo in parte. E' chiaro che se un paese è ricco "ha più soldi". Ma non necessariamente più soldi da allocare in "opere di ricostruzione". Perché un paese con l'economia molto "attiva" (perdona la terminologia impropria) ha - come si suol dire - "mani in pasta" in cento ambiti. Pertanto paradossalmente sarà più difficile reperire le risorse per far fronte ad una emergenza. Pensa solo alla forza lavoro: in tempi di crescita economica non solo gli stipendi sono più alti. Ma si trovano meno risorse. Mentre in tempi di crisi non solo la manodopera è meglio reperibile. Ma persino le materie prime e le imprese disponibili a lavorare in regimi "particolari" disciplinati da leggi ad hoc.

E' un po' semplicistico il discorso: però gli effetti di una catastrofe naturale si fanno sentire di più in un paese in fase di crescita economica. Poi è chiaro: i soldi son soldi, ma non è detto che in fase di crescita ne vengano allocati di più per la ricostruzione.




Quanto al resto dei discorsi che ho letto, è vero e concordo sul fatto che - tra la disgrazia del Friuli e quella occorsa all'Aquila - ci sono elementi di differenziazione. La storia, la politica... etc etc.


Quel che non riesco a capire è la posizione di chi - come l'utente Mary the Philips - si sforza di trovare differenze, senza ammettere che - tra esse - ben potrebbe anche starvi un discrimine "soggettivo" tra friulani e aquilani.

Cioè.... alla base tutti (necessariamente) bravi uguale. Bah.

A tacere pure il fatto che a mio modo di vedere le cose - se "gente" come Salvini (tanto per citare ancora uno tirato in ballo dall'utente di cui sopra) ha preso piede in Italia - la colpa è (ANCHE) di certa "parte" della sinistra intellettualoide, finta pseudo buonista, ad oggi appoggiata persino dal papa, per la quale siamo tutti uguali per definizione (e razzisti a ipotizzare il contrario), e non INDIVIDUI diversi con pari dignità. Tant'è che poi - nel sostenere le proprie tesi - i fautori di queste teorie finto buoniste finiscono spesso (e paradossalmente) per disprezzare chi la pensa in maniera diversa da loro.


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quanto al resto dei discorsi che ho letto, è vero e concordo sul fatto che - tra la disgrazia del Friuli e quella occorsa all'Aquila - ci sono elementi di differenziazione. La storia, la politica... etc etc.
> 
> 
> Quel che non riesco a capire è la posizione di chi - come l'utente Mary the Philips - si sforza di trovare differenze, senza ammettere che - tra esse - *ben potrebbe anche starvi un discrimine "soggettivo" tra friulani e aquilani.*


Ammessa l'esistenza di differenze sostanziali, l'utente Filips chiede quale è il discrimine "soggettivo" fra friulani e aquilani, visto che non ne rileva tracce nel suo piccolissimo e misero bagaglio culturale. Ma senza girarci troppo intorno: che differenza c'è tra un terremotato de L'Aquila, operaio con due figli, una casa distrutta col mutuo da pagare e un pari stato di Gemona, entrambi sopravvissuti con le loro famiglie e con l'abitazione inutilizzabile? Non posso ammettere qualcosa che non conosco. Dimmelo tu. Sempre se hai cambiato idea sul perdere tempo con certi utenti e se sei in grado.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda, per quel poco che so è un discorso vero solo in parte. E' chiaro che se un paese è ricco "ha più soldi". Ma non necessariamente più soldi da allocare in "opere di ricostruzione". Perché un paese con l'economia molto "attiva" (perdona la terminologia impropria) ha - come si suol dire - "mani in pasta" in cento ambiti. Pertanto paradossalmente sarà più difficile reperire le risorse per far fronte ad una emergenza. Pensa solo alla forza lavoro: in tempi di crescita economica non solo gli stipendi sono più alti. Ma si trovano meno risorse. Mentre in tempi di crisi non solo la manodopera è meglio reperibile. Ma persino le materie prime e le imprese disponibili a lavorare in regimi "particolari" disciplinati da leggi ad hoc.
> 
> E' un po' semplicistico il discorso: però gli effetti di una catastrofe naturale si fanno sentire di più in un paese in fase di crescita economica. Poi è chiaro: i soldi son soldi, ma non è detto che in fase di crescita ne vengano allocati di più per la ricostruzione.
> 
> ...


Non posso replicare, perchè come dicevo su di economia capisco pochissimo... quindi mi fido di te  però mi viene naturale pensare che più soldi pubblici sono disponibili, più li si può destinare alle opere di ricostruzione.
Sicuramente l'impatto di un disastro in termini immediati colpisce di più un paese ad economia avanzata, su quello concordo.
Su ciò che ho evidenziato, sono totalmente d'accordo con te!


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non posso replicare, perchè come dicevo su di economia capisco pochissimo... quindi mi fido di te  *però mi viene naturale pensare che più soldi pubblici sono disponibili, più li si può destinare alle opere di ricostruzione.*
> Sicuramente l'impatto di un disastro in termini immediati colpisce di più un paese ad economia avanzata, su quello concordo.
> Su ciò che ho evidenziato, sono totalmente d'accordo con te!



Ma no, invero ne so poco. Però, in fase di crescita economica i soldini stanno "fuori" dalle casse. Allocati in altro, o investiti. Paradossalmente ce ne è di più in fasi di crisi.


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ammessa l'esistenza di differenze sostanziali, l'utente Filips chiede quale è il discrimine "soggettivo" fra friulani e aquilani, visto che non ne rileva tracce nel suo piccolissimo e misero bagaglio culturale. Ma senza girarci troppo intorno: che differenza c'è tra un terremotato de L'Aquila, operaio con due figli, una casa distrutta col mutuo da pagare e un pari stato di Gemona, entrambi sopravvissuti con le loro famiglie e con l'abitazione inutilizzabile? Non posso ammettere qualcosa che non conosco. Dimmelo tu. Sempre se hai cambiato idea sul perdere tempo con certi utenti e se sei in grado.


Ma ci mancherebbe altro, certo che ti rispondo.

Vedi, io sinceramente non lo so. Come dicevo a Brunetta, non ho vissuto né il momento storico (ero appena nata) né (per mia fortuna) nessuna delle due disgrazie. Ma leggo l'articolo e vedo questo: "G_li emigrati del primo Novecento cominciarono a rientrare ai “fogolar”, ai loro camini». Una crescita economica che andò a braccetto con quella culturale. «Non dimentichiamoci - ricorda Gervasutti - che l’Università di Udine, inaugurata nel 1978, è figlia del terremoto». Alle elezioni del giugno ’76 l’astensionismo in Friuli toccò i tassi più bassi d’Italia. C’era fermento, voglia di condividere, esserci._"

Ecco, qui ho pensato che ci fosse un discrimine, ben sapendo come vanno le cose all'Aquila:

http://www.abruzzoweb.it/contenuti/...rme-bis-i-giovani-vanno-in-esilio/523461-302/


Non è che un articolo, ovviamente. E non credo che nessuno sia contento di lasciare casa.

Ma non concordo per nulla sull'escludere aprioristicamente che magari - le mille "diversità" che hanno scandito le due catastrofi - siano state affrontate pure con "caratteri" e "spirito" differenti. Che non è una parolaccia.


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe altro, certo che ti rispondo.
> 
> Vedi, io sinceramente non lo so. Come dicevo a Brunetta, non ho vissuto né il momento storico (ero appena nata) né (per mia fortuna) nessuna delle due disgrazie. Ma leggo l'articolo e vedo questo: "G_li emigrati del primo Novecento cominciarono a rientrare ai “fogolar”, ai loro camini». Una crescita economica che andò a braccetto con quella culturale. «Non dimentichiamoci - ricorda Gervasutti - che l’Università di Udine, inaugurata nel 1978, è figlia del terremoto». Alle elezioni del giugno ’76 l’astensionismo in Friuli toccò i tassi più bassi d’Italia. C’era fermento, voglia di condividere, esserci._"
> 
> ...


Ho capito, parli per sentito dire e per aver raccattato qualche stralcio d'informazione qua e là (pure il Monsignore mi citi). Va bene così. Ah, e grazie per la gentile concessione del preziosissimo tempo.


Ps: "carattere e spirito differenti" non vuol dire nulla; quali sarebbero queste differenze che tu e oro continuate a brandire ma che non riuscite a definire? Coraggio, ce la potete fare..


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho capito,* parli per sentito dire *e per aver raccattato qualche stralcio d'informazione qua e là (pure il Monsignore mi citi). Va bene così. Ah, e grazie per la gentile concessione del preziosissimo tempo.
> 
> 
> Ps: "carattere e spirito differenti" non vuol dire nulla; *quali sarebbero queste differenze che tu e oro continuate a brandire ma che non riuscite a definire?* Coraggio, ce la potete fare..



Certo, parlo per sentito dire, per mia fortuna.

Mi spiace se non ti garba l'articolo che ho linkato, ma sull'esodo degli aquilani non hai che da googlare per trovare quello a te più congeniale 

Credo che la scelta di rimanere (contribuendo "dal basso" alla ricostruzione) oppure di andare possa racchiudere ANCHE (e sottolineo anche) elementi culturali e caratteriali, come tali soggettivi. 

Tu non pensi? Sappi che ora non ti rispondo e ti leggo più tardi, ma solo perché è finito il mio tempo cazzeggio.


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo, parlo per sentito dire, per mia fortuna.
> 
> Mi spiace se non ti garba l'articolo che ho linkato, ma sull'esodo degli aquilani non hai che da googlare per trovare quello a te più congeniale
> 
> ...


Sull'esodo degli aquilani non ho da gugolare un cazzo perchè so di cosa sto parlando, a differenza di te; non c'è stata scelta riguardo al restare o andare, non è dipeso da elementi culturali e caratteriali (questa è nuova e bella, mò pure il carattere c'entra). 

No, non penso affatto quanto assurdamente e ignorantemente sostieni e puoi risparmiare il tuo prezioso tempo (i friulani non dimenticano, ma neanch'io, pensa te) nel rispondere perchè per me la questione si chiude qui, almeno con te che non hai argomenti. Pochi stimoli e confusi. Vado dellà che almeno ci si diverte.


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2016)

Alla prossima!


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2016)

grande marco paolini nel suo spettacolo


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Alla prossima!



Ma vai affanculo una volta per tutte.

F.to: l'utente Mary The Philips in persona.


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2016)

Ah occhei.
Facciamo allora a quella dopo!


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2016)

comunque il pensiero è per le vittime tutte ,per  quelle purtroppo differenze non ce ne sono state.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque il pensiero è per le vittime tutte ,per  quelle purtroppo differenze non ce ne sono state.


Aggiungo un abbraccio a chi è rimasto.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2016)

se posso metto anche tutte quelle delle nostre alluvioni ....anche le prossime , purtroppo.


----------



## oro.blu (13 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> se posso metto anche tutte quelle delle nostre alluvioni ....anche le prossime , purtroppo.


Lo so che sperare è un utopia in certi casi, ma SPERO che ci siano sempre meno vittime causate da disastri naturali a causa dell'ignoranza del uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2016)

Io a volte mi domando come si faccia a non rendersi conto di avere dei pregiudizi. Però poi penso ai miei, attuali o del passato, e sono più indulgente.
In generale come italiani prima e come europei sentiamo tutti un senso di orgoglio per il Rinascimento o la Rivoluzione francese o limpressionismo quando nessuno di noi ha contribuito a quegli eventi.
Ma, quello che è peggio, è che non solo allo stesso modo ci guardiamo bene dal sentirci corresponsabili del colonialismo o dei genocidi, eppure abbiamo, ben nascosto o molto evidente, un senso di superiorità verso altre popolazioni che hanno prodotto culture diverse.
Questo è sbagliato storicamente e antropologicamente.
Però è difficile conciliare orgoglio e rispetto


----------



## disincantata (14 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io a volte mi domando come si faccia a non rendersi conto di avere dei pregiudizi. Però poi penso ai miei, attuali o del passato, e sono più indulgente.
> In generale come italiani prima e come europei sentiamo tutti un senso di orgoglio per il Rinascimento o la Rivoluzione francese o limpressionismo quando nessuno di noi ha contribuito a quegli eventi.
> Ma, quello che è peggio, è che non solo allo stesso modo ci guardiamo bene dal sentirci corresponsabili del colonialismo o dei genocidi, eppure abbiamo, ben nascosto o molto evidente, un senso di superiorità verso altre popolazioni che hanno prodotto culture diverse.
> Questo è sbagliato storicamente e antropologicamente.
> Però è difficile conciliare orgoglio e rispetto



IO non credo sia senso di superioritsa',  semplicemente mondi talmente diversi che non riusciamo proprio a capire, riguardo poi all'integrazione poca' volonta' da parte di tutti. 

Lo siamo, diversi, dalla citta' al piccolo paese, stessa regione figuriamoci tra nord e sud, se poi ci confrontiamo con il mondo e' davvero dura integrarsi e capire, dalla cucina (per noi importante a molti frega zero)   all'abbigliamento alla casa ognuno da importanza diversa alle cose. Anche ai  legami famigliari.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2016)

Io invece mi chiedo come cazzo faccia l'Italia dei comuni a proporsi come madre fondatrice dell'Europa. Ma non si poteva clonare Mazzini ? Magari riusciva a fare anche gli italiani.


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO non credo sia senso di superioritsa',  semplicemente mondi talmente diversi che non riusciamo proprio a capire, riguardo poi all'integrazione poca' volonta' da parte di tutti.
> 
> Lo siamo, diversi, dalla citta' al piccolo paese, stessa regione figuriamoci tra nord e sud, se poi ci confrontiamo con il mondo e' davvero dura integrarsi e capire, dalla cucina (per noi importante a molti frega zero)   all'abbigliamento alla casa ognuno da importanza diversa alle cose. Anche ai  legami famigliari.



Cara, quanto dici è vero, ma come ha detto qualcuno a me molto caro, essere razzisti a propria insaputa è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io invece mi chiedo come cazzo faccia l'Italia dei comuni a proporsi come madre fondatrice dell'Europa. Ma non si poteva clonare Mazzini ? Magari riusciva a fare anche gli italiani.


Ma infatti ti risulta che esista qualche idea di Europa?


----------



## oro.blu (19 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma infatti ti risulta che esista qualche idea di Europa?


L'Europa é una costruzione scritta sulla carta a uso e consumo d pochi. Non sicuramente per il popolo. Ci separano ideologie e soprattutto la lingua. Mi chiedo poi quale potrebbe essere la lingua comunitaria dell'unione. Ci sarà da ridere!


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> L'Europa é una costruzione scritta sulla carta a uso e consumo d pochi. Non sicuramente per il popolo. Ci separano ideologie e soprattutto la lingua. Mi chiedo poi quale potrebbe essere la lingua comunitaria dell'unione. Ci sarà da ridere!


Una volta era il latino... oggi l'euro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> L'Europa é una costruzione scritta sulla carta a uso e consumo d pochi. Non sicuramente per il popolo. Ci separano ideologie e soprattutto la lingua. Mi chiedo poi quale potrebbe essere la lingua comunitaria dell'unione. Ci sarà da ridere!



Non sono affatto d'accordo. I miei figli sono tanto europei quanto italiani. Per i ragazzi trasferirsi in un paese dell'unione per motivi di studio o lavoro non è diverso dallo spostarsi di città o regione. Le lingue si studiano si imparano. Le ideologie non esistono nemmeno più se non vogliamo chiamare ideologie la chiusura o l'apertura al mondo. Loro sono già connessi al resto del mondo. Siamo noi che ci attacchiamo ancora ai campanili come fossero salvagenti. Il villaggio globale é realtà e come tutte le realtà ha lati positivi e negativi. La storia però insegna che chi si barrica dietro i confini resta indietro sia civilmente che culturalmente. Non ci sono alternative: Il progresso cresce solo con il confronto con idee inedite e punti di vista nuovi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono affatto d'accordo. I miei figli sono tanto europei quanto italiani. Per i ragazzi trasferirsi in un paese dell'unione per motivi di studio o lavoro non è diverso dallo spostarsi di città o regione. Le lingue si studiano si imparano. Le ideologie non esistono nemmeno più se non vogliamo chiamare ideologie la chiusura o l'apertura al mondo. Loro sono già connessi al resto del mondo. Siamo noi che ci attacchiamo ancora ai campanili come fossero salvagenti. Il villaggio globale é realtà e come tutte le realtà ha lati positivi e negativi. La storia però insegna che chi si barrica dietro i confini resta indietro sia civilmente che culturalmente. Non ci sono alternative: Il progresso cresce solo con il confronto con idee inedite e punti di vista nuovi.



quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> L'Europa é una costruzione scritta sulla carta a uso e consumo d pochi. Non sicuramente per il popolo. Ci separano ideologie e soprattutto la lingua. Mi chiedo poi quale potrebbe essere la lingua comunitaria dell'unione. Ci sarà da ridere!


più che altro ci vorrà tempo.
anche quando i Savoia hanno unificato a forza l'Italia i vari pezzi della penisola italica vi si parlavano lingue diverse.
all'epoca non esistevano nemmeno le infrastrutture e i mezzi di collegamento di oggi, per cui non vedo giustificazione nella mentalità campanilistica che molti si ostinano a ostentare


----------



## Falcor (20 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche quando i Savoia hanno unificato a forza l'Italia i vari pezzi della penisola italica vi si parlavano lingue diverse.


Parlavano *dialetti* differenti, non lingue. Al tempo dei Savoia l'italiano come lingua esisteva già da un pezzo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Parlavano *dialetti* differenti, non lingue. Al tempo dei Savoia l'italiano come lingua esisteva già da un pezzo.



dialetti, certo.
che però rappresentavano concettualmente delle lingue per quello strato maggioritario della popolazione che ancora non sapeva che esisteva l'italiano di Dante, di Petrarca e di Boccaccio


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono affatto d'accordo. I miei figli sono tanto europei quanto italiani. Per i ragazzi trasferirsi in un paese dell'unione per motivi di studio o lavoro non è diverso dallo spostarsi di città o regione. Le lingue si studiano si imparano. *Le ideologie non esistono nemmeno più *se non vogliamo chiamare ideologie la chiusura o l'apertura al mondo. Loro sono già connessi al resto del mondo. Siamo noi che ci attacchiamo ancora ai campanili come fossero salvagenti. Il villaggio globale é realtà e come tutte le realtà ha lati positivi e negativi. La storia però insegna che chi si barrica dietro i confini resta indietro sia civilmente che culturalmente. Non ci sono alternative: Il progresso cresce solo con il confronto con idee inedite e punti di vista nuovi.


Ne esiste una sola, il mercato. La trinità del PIL, del debito, e del 3%. Guai all'eretico che prova a dissacrarla. 
Il confronto di idee è una cosa, la globalizzazione e l'amalgama di esse un'altra. Le differenze sono vitali, sono il potenziale che costruisce la tensione necessaria al progredire umano.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ne esiste una sola, il mercato. La trinità del PIL, del debito, e del 3%. Guai all'eretico che prova a dissacrarla.
> Il confronto di idee è una cosa, la globalizzazione e l'amalgama di esse un'altra. Le differenze sono vitali, sono il potenziale che costruisce la tensione necessaria al progredire umano.


Bravo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bravo.


grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ne esiste una sola, il mercato. La trinità del PIL, del debito, e del 3%. Guai all'eretico che prova a dissacrarla.
> Il confronto di idee è una cosa, la globalizzazione e l'amalgama di esse un'altra. Le differenze sono vitali, sono il potenziale che costruisce la tensione necessaria al progredire umano.



Io ho parlato di villaggio globale che è un concetto culturale. La globalizzazione é un'operazione economica trasversale alle nazioni e alle politiche che riesce a diventare sfruttamento proprio perché manca la base culturale.


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di villaggio globale che è un concetto culturale. La globalizzazione é un'operazione economica trasversale alle nazioni e alle politiche che riesce a diventare sfruttamento proprio perché manca la base culturale.


Non è che riesce a diventare sfruttamento, lo è a prescindere, proprio per natura. E' stata progettata così. 
La base culturale poi con l'interconnessione della rete volendo è già presente, ma interessa ad una minima percentuale della popolazione... che in genere su internet preferisce perdere il tempo in vaccate varie.
Mi piacerebbe però capire cosa intendi con villaggio globale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non è che riesce a diventare sfruttamento, lo è a prescindere, proprio per natura. E' stata progettata così.
> La base culturale poi con l'interconnessione della rete volendo è già presente, ma interessa ad una minima percentuale della popolazione... che in genere su internet preferisce perdere il tempo in vaccate varie.
> Mi piacerebbe però capire cosa intendi con villaggio globale.



Il concerto di villaggio globale é il ridimensionamento del mondo ad un villaggio quindi ad una realtà in cui le distanze fisiche e culturali vengono rimpicciolite senza far perdere le identità culturali. Quando nacque internet come la conosciamo ora quello che sembrava una delle tante utopie degli anni sessanta sembrò realizzabile. In seguito gli studi di varie scienze hanno dimostrato che le realtà che ancora sentiamo distanti in realtà sono strettamente connesse alla nostra. Effetti di mutamenti climatici lo sviluppo di nuove malattie la trasformazione di una religione in integralismo che mira al potere politico ed economico. Cose che avvengono a migliaia di km da casa nostra a persone che non parlano la nostra lingua e che non vedremo mai hanno conseguenze sul nostro quotidiano. Perché il mondo è piccolo e i confini non contengono più ma delimitano soltanto. Questo ci fa preoccupare da un lato di cose che 50 anni fa avremmo bellamente ignorato dall'altra ci mostra nuove opportunità. E vediamo in effetti tanti giovani partire ma non come partivano i nostri nonni per scappare dalla fame. Partono per migliorarsi. Partono perché tanto il mondo è uno ed è di tutti e vanno a cercare la loro realizzazione professionale ma anche umana anche in una cultura diversa.


----------

